# A-Mod Smpl and Troll Rda's - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/2/15)

Hey guys we have a small shipment of Smpl and Troll RDA in stock in matching colours 

Get them here:




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/amod-smpl




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/troll-rda

Those that order a combo of the Smpl and Troll receive a complimentary Steam Mill mod pouch

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## huffnpuff (11/2/15)

Do you have the Troll wide bore driptips ?


----------



## Sir Vape (12/2/15)

@huffnpuff We don't have currently but will soon


----------



## Stephen (12/2/15)

Hi @Sir Vape are you able to post a pic of the combo, so we can see what the mod and rda look like together....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/2/15)

@Stephen Will put one up later bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/2/15)

Here you go. The full package

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dassie (12/2/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Here you go. The full package
> 
> View attachment 21315


My SMPL is on its way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

